# îndemna la visare



## coriinutza13

Bună. Cum aş putea şi eu sa traduc Muzica îl îndemna la visare. Contextul este ca barbatul asculta o muzică care îl indemna să viseze. Eu m-am gândit la urged him to dream. Ce parere aveţi? Mulţumesc


----------



## jazyk

Takes him to the dreamland?


----------



## Trisia

Hmmm,

Cred că și "the music made him dream". Dacă visa la ceva anume, mai ales. Dacă era o reverie, așa, atunci poate "the music made him feel dreamy"?

Poate mai au și alții idei.


----------



## coriinutza13

Thank you


----------



## farscape

The music cast him adrift on a dream


----------



## coriinutza13

Thank you


----------

